# check out my HUGE pile.......



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hahahahahha...good ole NJ....:angry:....this is my pile of the big inch of slush we got...wesport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you use your truck or did you bring in a loader. You better salt it quick before it becomes unmanageable.wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

And you guys say it don't snow in Jersey!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think im callin the tri axle to haul it out....prsport


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL that is funny.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just remember a little is better than nothing. payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ctd992500;515795 said:


> Just remember a little is better than nothing. payup


He keeps telling his wife that! (about the snow of course!)


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Yup, Thats what the pile of snow in the parking lot at the hotel looked like when I was done.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;515801 said:


> He keeps telling his wife that! (about the snow of course!)


i was wondering why she kept saying the more the merrier.....(def about the snow tho....i think....)


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't have a paying gig right now (college makes me unreliable), so I WISH Amherst, MA got that! I had to walk thru 5" of slush. They were plowing around the students walking to class... we shouldn't of had class.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Dude..that must be a total bummer...
Only 5.5 hours this season??? That's a bummer too
Sorry to say but I'm @ 110.5 hours and 11 events, and there is 3-6 in the forecast tmr!!
Dude..you need some snow up there.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bladescape2;515954 said:


> Dude..that must be a total bummer...
> Only 5.5 hours this season??? That's a bummer too
> Sorry to say but I'm @ 110.5 hours and 11 events, and there is 3-6 in the forecast tmr!!
> Dude..you need some snow up there.


yea everything goes up north. its been crappy and finally we got 2 " and it had to be folllowed be 2" of rain today. hopefully just a bad luck year....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I see your updated to 5.6 hrs. Man I wish I could send some that we have been getting here in SE Wisconsin your way. Hang in there bud.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice pile.  
I am at 189 hrs and 26 events this season. I wish I could send you some.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ctd992500;515795 said:


> Just remember a little is better than nothing. payup


You keep telling your wife that! LOL j/k


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea Tom i did my lot twice so that took about 15 mintues... figure .1 worth of my time.... wish you could send it we need 1996 back for next year....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hahahahahah thats funny and sad at the same time!


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

ECS;516095 said:


> Nice pile.
> I am at 189 hrs and 26 events this season. I wish I could send you some.


Yea I wish I could send some i'm at 260 + hours. I had 57 in 2 events alone.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL!!! Nice pile! If things get to bad I'll send you a snow making machine!!


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

JD Dave;516105 said:


> You keep telling your wife that! LOL j/k


I tell my wife this all the time, but it's still not working! Thankfully for Rosie. LOL


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Im at 205Hrs and 26Events!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

keep rubbin it in....:angry:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;518644 said:


> keep rubbin it in....:angry:


How do you like the snow now iceyman!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope you plowed with the storm


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya i kept up on it pretty well..... if i let it go it cud of been bad news bearswesport


----------

